# Falck Salem



## PotatoMedic (Aug 31, 2016)

Anyone here work for Falck Salem?  I'm trying to get a copy of the labour contract.


----------



## AintNoDoctor (Sep 7, 2016)

Not I but I know several. Let me see what I can dig up


----------

